# Pictures from Penjing show and Queen Elizabeth park



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are pictures from the penjing show at Van dusen last weekend enjoy.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some pictures from Queen Elizabeth park.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nice orchids. When I am done with the discus. I wanna do orchids 

Been dreaming about the sunroomfor 15 yrs. May have to wait another 15 when I retire


----------

